# ROAD TO 200LBS/91KG



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Alright then here we go, I'm finally committing to diet, training and living the life. As of 24/11/21 I am 80kg/176.6lbs at 5ft 11' around 13-15% bf and my long term goal is to be 91kg/200lbs around 10% bf. I am currently 15 but turn 16 this year so a significant amount of that weight will come from general teenage growth. Here I will try to journal at the end of every day and even if no one reads it, I'll still be happy I did. I will right down my macros for the day my training programme, how my workouts felt, the weight I was pushing and for how many reps on each exercise, general life stuff and everything else that may be relevant. I suppose I will start with my training program (if you have any thoughts, criticisms, questions or advice I am all ears) I am running a train, train, train, rest repeat so doesn't fit into a weeks space hence the "Day One" Day Two" ect.

*Day One-Quads,Calves *

Hamstring curls: 10-15, 10-15, 15-20

Quad warm-up=Leg Ext.: 10-15, 10-15 (fairly light) Adductor Machine: 10-15, 10-15 (fairly light)

(Would be doing a squat variation but my knees are just not up to it but I'm doing what i can for now to get them back in shape)

Leg Press: 5-10, 10-15, 15-20

Leg Extensions: 10-15, 15-20

Walking Lunges: 10-15, 15-20, 20-25

Calve Press Machine: 10-15, 10-15, 15-20, 20-25


*Day Two-Chest,Front+Side Delts,Triceps *


Flat Dumbbell Bench Press: 5-10, 10-15

Plate-Loaded Overhead Press Machine: 5-10, 8-12, 10-15

Plate-Loaded Incline Press: 5-10, 10-15

Machine Lateral Raises: 10-15, 10-15, 15-20

Dips: 10-15, 10-15

Seated Cable Chest Flys: 10-15, 10-15

Seated Cable Y-Raises: 10-15, 10-15, 10-15

JM Press: 5-10, 10-15

Tricep Pushdowns: 10-15, 10-15

Katana Extensions: 10-15, 10-15


*Day Three-Back, Biceps, Rear Delts *

Barbell Rows: 5-10, 10-15

Cable Low Rows: 10-15, 10-15

Mid Back Focused Pulldown: 10-15, 10-15

Chest Supported Lat Focused Pulldown: 8-12, 10-15

Incline Bench Dumbbell Curls: 10-15, 15-20, 20-25

Single Arm Preacher Curls: 10-15, 15-20

Hammer Curls: 10-15, 15-20

Reverse Peck-Deck Delt Flys: 10-15, 10-15, 15-20

Face Pulls: 10-15, 15-20, 20-25

*Day Four-Rest 


Day Five-Hamstrings, Calves*

Stiff-Legged Deadlifts: 5-10, 8-12, 10-15(back off set)

Leg Press: 10-15, 15-20

Hamstring Curls: 5-10, 10-15, 15-20

Walking Lunges: 10-15, 15-20

Calve Press Machine: 5-10, 10-15, 10-15, 15-20

*Day Six-Chest,Front+Side Delts,Triceps*

Flat Dumbbell Bench Press: 5-10, 10-15

Plate-Loaded Overhead Press Machine: 5-10, 8-12, 10-15

Plate-Loaded Incline Press: 5-10, 10-15

Machine Lateral Raises: 10-15, 10-15, 15-20

Dips: 10-15, 10-15

Seated Cable Chest Flys: 10-15, 10-15

Seated Cable Y-Raises: 10-15, 10-15, 10-15


*Day Seven-Back, Biceps, Rear Delts*

Barbell Rows: 5-10, 10-15

Cable Low Rows: 10-15, 10-15

Mid Back Focused Pulldown: 10-15, 10-15

Chest Supported Lat Focused Pulldown: 8-12, 10-15

Incline Bench Dumbbell Curls: 10-15, 15-20, 20-25

Single Arm Preacher Curls: 10-15, 15-20

Hammer Curls: 10-15, 15-20

Reverse Peck-Deck Delt Flys: 10-15, 10-15, 15-20

Face Pulls: 10-15, 15-20, 20-25


*Day Eight-Rest


Total Weekly Volume (of direct work):*
Quad's-12 sets
Ham's-9 sets
Calves-8 sets
Chest-16 sets
Front Delt's-6 sets
Side Delt's-12 sets
Tri's-6 sets
Back-16 sets
Bi's-14 sets
Rear Delts-12 sets

And that's it, that is the programme I'm going to be running for at lest 8 weeks before I make and changes whether it be volume increases or exercise selection. As for now my weak points include my legs and my chest. although I was out of leg training for around a year and just got back into it about 2 months ago due to a knee injury which still leaves me in pain now and again meaning my quad training is very hit or miss. I'll post some physique pictures tonight just so that I can have a baseline/starting point. In that post I will also note down my current numbers for the push day and I will continue to post numbers from my logbook as the sessions go on.

Edited on 07/12/21 at 81kg/179lbs BW.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Well done for getting yourself into a good workout routine at such a young age. My recommendation to you is less is more. You'll get alot more out of a full body 3 or 4 times a week focusing on the main compound moves with just a little bit of isolation thrown in there


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done Christian, thought you would be older after your comments on your welcome post. I agree with Paul. The routine looks good but feel the same. That all said, I have progressed a full body routine 3 times a week as long as I remember. Being honest, it was the fact I didn't want to go to the gym as often why I took it up. Loved doing it, wouldn't change. Happy what I got out of it.

As you say Christian your growth will come as your testosterone levels will be kicking off now and increasing up to your 20th birthday.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

@PaulNe @Brian Multigym 

I appreciate the reply's, I made the mistake very early on which was not wanting to do beginner things even when I was one. I remember I started out on a bro split as I imagine many did and did that for maybe two years then went right into a PPL and have been doing that and variations of it since. It may be beneficial for me to at least consider a little less frequency but with months on months of experimentation especially recently I have roughly found my MRV and now I'm just working around that. I have been training for right around 4 years now and I would consider myself an intermediate trainee, not because of physical milestones but more so just experience in the gym. I just think that regressing back to a full body or even an upper lower split may not yield as much of a benefit to me as I've had years of doing all kinds of compounds. And to be totally honest the biggest reason I wouldn't want to move to a less frequent split is the mental aspect, I genuinely don't know if I could bring myself to cut my training frequency in half especially right know when I'm so passionate about it and my sessions are going so well. I am training extremely hard every session and I am able to recover and that is where I don't personally see the benefit of regressing to a less frequent split. I'm happy to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey, if you are happy and like doing that workout carry on. I was thrown by your age actually, obviously your body and muscles are used to that level of training and intensity, as you have been training years. It looked a lot of training for someone of your age and as I thought starting out. I never started gym training until 20 years old, even though I did bodyweight exercises at home and school, because there wasn't a gym to go to at first. See what @PaulNe thinks as I got into my full body routine early and to be fair I'm not an expert on other routines.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Fair enough. See how you get on @ChristianG seems like alot of volume to me but if you can progress on that volume then keep doing what you're doing. I've always personally followed a less is more approach with a main focus on my big lifts (in a moderate rep range) and then I've used my isolation exercises to attack my weaknesses in that specific lift. I'd burn out from your routine but then again my intensity is sky high. Both ways can work. Best of luck. I'll be keeping an eye on your progress


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

@PaulNe @Brian Multigym 

I appreciate the feedback from both of you and I'll take what you have both said on board. I try to aim for under 10 sets per session however my back can handle more as it just doesn't seem to get sore no matter what I do to it (excluding my lower back) I do take 3 rest days before training that body part again and I am still somewhat playing with volume specifically on my compounds and more specifically on my push days as I can end up totally ****ed if I do too many combined sets of something like bench and shoulder press and it leaves me dragging myself around the gym like a disabled sloth for the rest of the workout. I did start writing this last week and just copy and pasted it onto the forum when my account got excepted. I'll make what changed I have integrated into it now. 

Tonight is gonna be push day (1/2) so my chest should be pumped af and ill be posting some update pics later tonight. and once again I really do appreciate the feedback guys, its great to be in a public discussion with new people out with my schools bro lifters and local puregym regulars. 

(p.s. puregym totally sucks ass)


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

that the plan updated after taking a look at my logbook


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I'll keep having a look at your journal, think you are doing well, you are heavier than me actually but I'm not as tall and shrunk a bit to a recent NHS measurement, must have been all that heavy lifting in the past....😋

P.S. Your account having to be accepted seems new, but nothing to do with you....


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I'll keep having a look at your journal, think you are doing well, you are heavier than me actually but I'm not as tall and shrunk a bit to a recent NHS measurement, must have been all that heavy lifting in the past....😋
> 
> P.S. Your account having to be accepted seems new, but nothing to do with you....


Yeah when I signed up it said something along the lines of “your account must be verified by an administrator” and it took a few days.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

ChristianG said:


> Yeah when I signed up it said something along the lines of “your account must be verified by an administrator” and it took a few days.


Definitely new! I've only been here 2 months and just logged in and started posting. I think I know why, but rather not comment, other than like I said it's not you!


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Felt like shit today at the gym, I was feeling small af so I’m just going to post some physique pictures from the last few months. So this is what we’re working with right now, the biggest challenge for me recently had been sleep and I’m during posting this at 12:30 when I’ve got to get up at 7:00 is an indication of that, food has been okay but it’s pretty hit or miss like one day I’ll have everything prepped and all my macros calculated and then the next it’s just all over the place with no order.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

A lot of volume. Not sure why your not doing less but more focused on progressive overload with A kcal surplus to grow?
You mention a diet. Do you mean a diet to grow? Are you in a surplus.
Are you on any supps or pro hormones?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Excellent for 15 - 16 years old. Nice V shape in your vest. All the years I've been in a gym, there is only one lad that comes to mind that may have been as muscular as you at 15 years old and I thought he was 17 years old until he told me. Well done Christian, keep going. Don't feel small... Make sure you get your sleep, that's when you will grow. If you need help on your food/diet, type it out on here and we'll try and help you out.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Tricky said:


> A lot of volume. Not sure why your not doing less but more focused on progressive overload with A kcal surplus to grow?
> You mention a diet. Do you mean a diet to grow? Are you in a surplus.
> Are you on any supps or pro hormones?


Yeah there is still small volume tweaks going on workout to workout. And yeah I’m testing to maintain a surplus of around 300kcals. And I’m not on any kind of PED or anything like that just basic supps like protein and pre workout.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Excellent for 15 - 16 years old. Nice V shape in your vest. All the years I've been in a gym, there is only one lad that comes to mind that may have been as muscular as you at 15 years old and I thought he was 17 years old until he told me. Well done Christian, keep going. Don't feel small... Make sure you get your sleep, that's when you will grow. If you need help on your food/diet, type it out on here and we'll try and help you out.


thanks Brian I appreciate it.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Excellent progress bro!! Like really good job, you must have atleast top 10% genetics.. the only thing I would add is try to do 3x as much pulling volume as pushing. Your shoulders and back will thank you for it! Also daily dead hanging off a pullup bar for a minute or so. Rotator cuff "innies and outies" once or twice a week on rest days wouldn't go a miss either. It's important to start these supportive exercises early on.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

charlysays said:


> Excellent progress bro!! Like really good job, you must have atleast top 10% genetics.. the only thing I would add is try to do 3x as much pulling volume as pushing. Your shoulders and back will thank you for it! Also daily dead hanging off a pullup bar for a minute or so. Rotator cuff "innies and outies" once or twice a week on rest days wouldn't go a miss either. It's important to start these supportive exercises early on.


Thank a lot mate, I’ll give those rest day things things a go.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

*Testosterone - How to increase it naturally.*

1. High intensity workouts ( weights)
2. Sleep 8 to 10 hours
3. Lose body fat
4. Vitamin D
5. Zinc
6. Magnesium
7. Balanced diet with protein
8. Stress reduction
9. Pomegranate juice for reducing stress
10. Limit alcohol
11. Quinoa

Left out herbs here. Hope this helps Christian and the information is from experts.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

ChristianG said:


> Thank a lot mate, I’ll give those rest day things things a go.


It's good prehab. The idea is to use a moderate ROM, do them slowly and just aim for a tired feeling, not failure. Scooby fitness did a good vid on how to do them on youtube.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

charlysays said:


> It's good prehab. The idea is to use a moderate ROM, do them slowly and just aim for a tired feeling, not failure. Scooby fitness did a good vid on how to do them on youtube.


If we're on the subject of prehab. I love shoulder dislocations. Keeps them nice and healthy


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You have mentioned protein powder and Pre-Workout, but get yourself a sports multivitamin and Omega 3 capsules too. With your food use Black Pepper as it helps with digestion of nutrients, as it instigates your stomach to produce more acid.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You have mentioned protein powder and Pre-Workout, but get yourself a sports multivitamin and Omega 3 capsules too. With your food use Black Pepper as it helps with digestion of nutrients, as it instigates your stomach to produce more acid.


Yeah I probably should’ve mentioned, I fake an omega 3 supplement every day along with vitamin D I’ll probably invest in a multivitamin also.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

UPDATE FOR 25/11/21

I was meant to post this last night but by the time I got in from the gym I had no time. This is just going to be a log from last nights workout:
Day Three-Back, Biceps, Rear Delts (Vertical Pulls Focused). Notation for logging is WeightxReps for example 30x7=30kg for 7 reps.

Assisted Pull-Ups: 23x12, 23x10
Chest Supported Rows: 45x8, 36x12
Neutral grip Lat Pulldown: 66x8, 59x13
Cable Lat Pullovers: 45x12, 36x20
Inc. DB Curls: 10x15, 10x13, 7x20
Preacher Curl Machine: 27x14, 23x15
Hammer Curls: 9x10, 8x14
Reverse Peck-Deck: 66x13, 66x10, 52x15
Face Pulls: 23x15, 23x20, 18x25

Workout was great no joint pain or aches but a 10 minute shoulder warm up is likely to be credited for that. From here its just pushing those numbers up within their respective rep ranges. If I'm working within 5-10 reps and I got 6 reps ill just keep at that weight until I can get 10 reps then up the weight, rinse and repeat.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

UPDATE 07/12/21 

Program Changes:
Okay some changes have been made to the program based on the constructive feedback I have received. The general consensus seems to be that the volume should be lowered and I must say my workout session quality have gone up since doing so. Tonight is a pull day and if you haven't seen the program changes yet I urge you to do so. Tonight when I get back I'll log my session on here.

Supplementation:
Recently my sleep has been so much better and I made the decision to buy a sleep supplements as opposed to a pre workout as I felt I was becoming dependant on it for good sessions and as i train late in the day it was most certainly hindering my sleep. And OMG am I happy I did, I'm not taking it on a nightly basis but when I'm late to bed or have something important the next day I always do. My workout quality is a lot more consistent now that I'm not having one crazy day on 200mg of DMHA and then a sober workout the next day. The supplement I bought was Superhuman Sleep By Alpha Lion in the Slaughter melon flavour. Other than that I'm just taking my fish oils and VitD daily. I plan on getting a sports multivitamin as suggested soon though, any recommendations?

Diet:
If I'm being honest I've not been tracking my eating like I would like to but I am eating a good amount of food and the scale is going up so I'm not all too concerned but it is something I want to get back into.

Training:
Training has been great, all my numbers bar one have been going up since starting but that one that isn't going up is bugging me. Its my 5-10 rep flat Dumbbell top set. At the end of my last mesocycle I got 36kg for a good, clean 5 reps but the best I've gotten since starting back is 34kg for 7 reps and the next week I got it for 6 reps and then this week I got 34kg for 4 reps which is worrying. Its weird though because its always my first set of the session and everything after that I beat my numbers on. Like after getting the 34x4 I got 26x13 beating last sessions 26x12 which beat the sessions before that and so on. If anyone has any advice or has any possible cause of this I would love to hear it. And like I said Every other one of my lifts has been going up so I know its not accumulated fatigue.

I'm off to the gym, thanks for reading,

Christian.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Todays Log-07/12/21-Back Biceps, Rear Delts. (WeightxReps)

Barbell Rows- 75x7, 65x11
Cable Low Rows- 39x15, 45x10
Mid Back Focused Lat Pulldown- 66x10, 59x12
Chest Supported Lat Pulldown- 45x10, 41x12
Incline Dumbbell Curls- 14x14, 10x12, 7x25
Preacher Curl Machine(two handed)- 18x13, 16.3x19
Hammer Curls- 7x30, 8x16
Chest Supported Rear Delt Flys- 5.7x13, 5.7x12, 3.4x20
Face Pulls- 32x15, 32x16, 27x22

Great session, strength is up on all lifts.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey Christian, your Journal is back! Good to see you have lessened the volume after advice off members. Your updates read well. Will have a good read later.

Welcome back... 👍


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Thanks. I’m glad to be back, just heading out for a quad focused leg day right now.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Yesterdays Log-Quads, Calves-Thursday 09/12/21

Hamstring Curls (Not going hard or heavy. Just to warm up for quads)- 27x15, 27x15, 23x20
Leg Press- 150x5, 100x15, 80x20
Leg Extensions- 59x7, 48.5x11
Walking Lunges- 20x15, 17.5x18, 17.5x20
Calve Press- 73x9, 66x13, 52x15, 32x20

Supplementation:
I was on pwo on this day but it was stimulant free, it was Mega Pre by Primeval Labs but I ended up catching up with a friend I hadn't talked to in months for a while so it wasn't really feeling it that much.

Workout Quality:
Workout went great all my numbers are going up, my pumps are good, I was fully recovered and overall nothing to complain about.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Todays Log-Chest, Front+Side Delts-Friday 10/12/21

Flat Dumbbell Bench Press- 32x9, 26x15
Overhead Press Machine- 65x5, 40x15, 40x12
Incline Bench Press Machine- 80x7, 55x13
Lateral Raise Machine- 45x13, 45x11, 36x12
Assisted Dips- 18x12, 20.3x10
Seated Cable Chest Flys- 12.5x11, 10.2x12
Seated Cable Y-Raises- 5.7x7, 3.4x12, 2.35x18

Supplementation:
Today I was on a high stim pwo: 5% Nutrition 51/50. And while taking preworkout less often certainly helps to regulate workout quality consistency it also means that on the occasions when I do Its especially good, I didn't feel especially strong or physically pumped by motivation and drive was 100% increased.

Workout Quality:
THE BENCH PLATUE ENDS HERE... next sessions I am going to ensure everything is on point, my pwo meal will be well timed and carb heavy, my warm up will be immaculate and I'm going to just commit to putting up the 36's again. I'm going to try a new setup as in how I get into my starting position so I can start the rep at the top so I don't have to go through a grinder first rep from deeper than a normal rep. I've also not been getting lift-offs since coming back so when I really investigate my benching since the deload there are some inconsistencies. Other than that very first set of the day my numbers are up on all lifts, no injuries no pain just solid ass lifting.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

ChristianG said:


> UPDATE 07/12/21
> 
> Supplementation:
> Recently my sleep has been so much better and I made the decision to buy a sleep supplements as opposed to a pre workout as I felt I was becoming dependant on it for good sessions and as i train late in the day it was most certainly hindering my sleep. And OMG am I happy I did, I'm not taking it on a nightly basis but when I'm late to bed or have something important the next day I always do. My workout quality is a lot more consistent now that I'm not having one crazy day on 200mg of DMHA and then a sober workout the next day. The supplement I bought was Superhuman Sleep By Alpha Lion in the Slaughter melon flavour. Other than that I'm just taking my fish oils and VitD daily. I plan on getting a sports multivitamin as suggested soon though, any recommendations?
> ...


Supplementation - I don't blame you stopping the Pre-Workout, it would hinder your sleep. Actually it is recommended you cycle the stuff, have a break off it as your body can build up a tolerance to it's effects if used daily. Or use it for tough workouts only. This is what I have investigated. I suggest you use the "natural" Pre-Workout, and I'm not having you on, Beetroot Juice!

Training - Reading what you have said about weight dropping on first exercise of the session, I experience that at times, and the set after at same weight is back to normal. You aren't losing strength, I think it's your muscles haven't fully woken up to the strenuous exercise. Maybe do a warm up at slightly less weight... That is what I understand to what you are saying!

Edited - Sorry I typed intolerance and it is tolerance I meant (Pre-Workout).


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

ChristianG said:


> Workout Quality:
> THE BENCH PLATUE ENDS HERE... next sessions I am going to ensure everything is on point, my pwo meal will be well timed and carb heavy, my warm up will be immaculate and I'm going to just commit to putting up the 36's again. I'm going to try a new setup as in how I get into my starting position so I can start the rep at the top so I don't have to go through a grinder first rep from deeper than a normal rep. I've also not been getting lift-offs since coming back so when I really investigate my benching since the deload there are some inconsistencies. Other than that very first set of the day my numbers are up on all lifts, no injuries no pain just solid ass lifting.


Looks good 💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Updates required mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

📝💯


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

Well its been a while hasn't it, i hit 91kg/200lbs on the 4th of April. I've continued pushing and I'm now sat at around 205lbs/93kg but my goal is 210 before coming down in weight, getting leaner so I'm in a good position to start pushing weight up again. Although i have been stuck at around 205 since early in May so this last 5 pounds has been the hardest by far. I've also started an Instagram posting strictly lifting and physique content. the handle is @chrisg.bb and I always right the session performed in the posts log so checking that put would be much appreciated.


----------



## ChristianG (Nov 16, 2021)

In terms of programming right now I'm doing a Pull-Push-Rest-Legs-Rest repeat routine. I'm in school right now so I've not got my notebook with me so I couldn't tell you every session set for set but ill do so once I'm home. Although I done legs last night and that session was programmed as such:

Legs B

Lying ham curl-8-12,12-15
Smith Machine Squat-5-9, 10-15
Lying Dumbbell Ham Curl-8-12,12-15
Leg Press-5-9,10-20
Leg Extension-8-12,12-15
Calve raises-8-12,12-15,15-20


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi Christian, welcome back! Looks like you are achieving your goals 💪👍


----------

